# essential oils and horses



## patrice (Sep 17, 2010)

My "trainer"....geeze that sounds a bit uppidy :roll:  suggested that I let my colt choose an essential oil for his emotional issues...I brought out about 18 bottles of eos.....and he chose rose and oak moss......I had to let him sniff some coffee grounds about midway through....It wasn't something i would have ever thought up on my own and i was a bit sceptical regarding the entire operation....... :shock: ........he was VERY definate as to what he liked......I thought perhaps he was about to come up with an exquisite new perfume! it has been too soon to see if they have had a positive effect yet, but the whole process was pretty fascinating and thought perhaps i would throw this out here and see if anyone else has worked with horses or other animals in this way. patrice


----------



## agriffin (Sep 17, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## agriffin (Sep 17, 2010)

lol, just kidding!  Wow...that is interesting.  Let us know how it works!


----------



## patrice (Sep 17, 2010)

It was pretty amazing to watch Rudy's very strong reaction to the oils...Kristy, my trainer is someone I really respect and admire, otherwise i would have probably just laughed at the whole idea. I will definately let you know whether the oils have a possitive effect on my colt.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 17, 2010)

Your baby had expensive taste.  It figures that he would go for rose and not something affordable. :roll:   This sounds like fun I have used valerian on "my" horse when he is having a stressed out day.  But it sounds fun to see if he would prefer one over another.  What does your trainers horse like?


----------



## patrice (Sep 17, 2010)

my trainer is currently working with 5 horses on the ranch where she lives. One is a mare that has snarly times during her heat cycles...she also was attracted to rose, if my memory serves me correctly...that and birch. I have a 6 yr old greenbroke mustang mare who really liked some lavender oil I had made from lavender flowers and sunflower oil....it could have been the sunflower oil come to think of it....she adores sunflower seeds......the mare was licking the oil off of my hand.....it isn't as strong as eo but it is pretty potent none the less. what results have you gotten using the valerian?....and what form of valerian are you using?


----------



## justme (Sep 20, 2010)

ok I gotta ask... how do you know when he needs what scent? and when he smelled them did he change his attitude I mean? I have two little minis and one has a fire in his belly. You probably think I'm nuts but I havent had alot to do with horses other than mini's so I can feel heat when I walk him . Now I have to wownder if a smell would calm him a bit. He is really a good boy though


----------

